# Layout blinds and retrievers



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Hello,

We're just wrapping up our local season here in Connecticut, and thinking on what we need to improve on for next year. We want to get some layout blinds, but need to consider two retrievers that we need to keep concealed as well. I've been following the other layout blind thread on this forum and saw a reference to the Migrator holding a dog. Though from the picture of that blind in the catalogs I'd have never guessed it would. The Gooseview Destroyer claims to have room at the feet for a dog. Pup is going to need more work on steady for that setup. Lots of good things said about the Pro-Guide, but not clear whether a dog would work out in there. Any others I should consider?

So please, any thoughts on choice of blinds would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I know of guys who put their dogs behind the backrest in the Pro-Guides. lots of room back there, but the dog will have a harder time marking downed birds. Also the new pro-guides have a zipper down by the feet this way the dog can be at your feet and stick its head out and mark birds. I made a hide-a-pooch for my lab. Spent less than 30 bucks and it works great! I have pics of it in my album.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's the pic he's referring to:










Birds didn't see it. (Love that dog....goose machine)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah that dog is one HELL of a goose dog. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey nutmeghonkers are you from "Nutmeg" CT??? I grew up in Enfield CT. Lived there for 18 years. Use to goose hunt in Somers, Ellington, Suffield.

I have been wondering the same about the dog in the layout blind. I don't think Bella would stay in the Hide a Pooch.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hustad, GB3...Cutter thanks you guys for the compliments! I think she's looking forward to the Spring season more than I am. I can't even put on any camo clothes to shovel the driveway.. she goes nuts!! 

You guys would be suprised how easy it is to get your dog to use the hide a pooch. As long as they know the kennel command, its a piece of cake. My dog is 5 and this was the first year I tried hunting her in a blind. I practiced with her in the backyard for a couple of minutes and she was ready to go. Anytime she wanted to come out I gave her the kennel command and back she went. Now its second nature to her. On those cold Dec mornings, unless its on a retrieve, she wont leave it. Nice and cozy in there!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Thunder lays at my feet in my eliminator. Not a problem, keeps me nice and warm too. Works good.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks guys, those are good tips. I think I like the hide a pooch idea. It looks a little easier to manage than getting me and the dog in and out of a layout blind. Though I may still shoot for one that allows that option.

Pork Chop - Not sure if you're referring to a town called Nutmeg in CT, or if you just mean Connecticut in general. I just used the nickname for the state. We're over in the SE corner, right on the Rhode Island border. Not notable goose country, but that works out real nice, because there's not a huge number of guys to compete with but still plenty of geese.

Thanks again all!


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

nutmeg honkers

I sent you a PM.


----------



## magnumhntr (Sep 18, 2002)

The Final Approach's have plenty of room for a hunter and his dog. Mine layed right next to me in the blind, and there was plenty of room for both of us.


----------

